# How To Reset Stopwatch



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi folks

Here is my latest purchase. It Is the second worse quality stopwatch I've ever bought. I am trying to work out how it reset, the winder appears not to pull out or push in and the buttton on the side appears to only pause it.any ideas?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

looking at the pic of the mechanism it looks to me like the crown should push in to reset things /

cheers

Andy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

andyclient said:


> looking at the pic of the mechanism it looks to me like the crown should push in to reset things /
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


+1... there's a lever right beneath the crown, so if it doesn't push in, there might be a problem there.... or maybe the levers are off, some chronos shouldn't be reset while running.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ISTR (Migod, it must be 45 years ago or more) it's a football referee's watch - - viz the 45 minute sub dial - and the "pause function" is for injury time. Idea is the Ref pushes the button when play stops for an injury, and pushes it again when play re-starts. This means he's not trying to calculate how much time to add on at the end of the game for injuries, he simply allows play to continue till the watch register the full 45 minutes on the sub-dial and seconds hand. 

Kind of a crude "total elapsed time" thing - but I'm damned if I can remember much else, this was in the 60's 

Again, ISTR it should re-set using the crown, but I'm an ldman: - - :weed:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> ISTR (Migod, it must be 45 years ago or more) it's a football referee's watch - - viz the 45 minute sub dial - and the "pause function" is for injury time. Idea is the Ref pushes the button when play stops for an injury, and pushes it again when play re-starts. This means he's not trying to calculate how much time to add on at the end of the game for injuries, he simply allows play to continue till the watch register the full 45 minutes on the sub-dial and seconds hand.
> 
> Kind of a crude "total elapsed time" thing - but I'm damned if I can remember much else, this was in the 60's
> 
> Again, ISTR it should re-set using the crown, but I'm an ldman: - - :weed:


Looking at the markers Mel it has a pair of skates at 20mins , i'm guessing for a ice hockey quarter, a rugby ball at 40 mins for a rugby half and of course the football at 45 mins for a footie half pretty cool allrounder sports watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

andyclient said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > ISTR (Migod, it must be 45 years ago or more) it's a football referee's watch - - viz the 45 minute sub dial - and the "pause function" is for injury time. Idea is the Ref pushes the button when play stops for an injury, and pushes it again when play re-starts. This means he's not trying to calculate how much time to add on at the end of the game for injuries, he simply allows play to continue till the watch register the full 45 minutes on the sub-dial and seconds hand.
> ...


Now you mench it Andy, that's right, memjog mode. The push button is sort of a "hack" function, and I think it stops the whole movement for injuries/timeout or similar, I'm not au fait enough with the different sports to know if those are the correct terms, but the principle of "total elapsed playing time" was the selling feature of these!

ThomasR - - OP - - I'd think Steve at Rytetime would be able to help in getting it fixed if you don't manage to get it going again - it's quite a good movement as a 17 jewel piece :yes:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Ended up selling it on anyway. You did have to press the winder down but it was very stiff for the first few goes. Anyone tried the binomial exapnsions?


----------

